# Tc pro hunter / match grade machine 450 bushmaster



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

After doing a lot of research I have decided to purchase a match grade machine 450bushmaster 24" full bull barrel for my tc prohunter. Wondering if anyone has any input on these. Everything I have found online about the 450bm is about the 450bm AR. I am looking for opinions on the tc version 450bm. Either way the barrel is in the mail and I will be putting some rounds through it ASAP!


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Wish you the Best & look forward to your reports afterward.
Be safe & Wise ! Jumbo out


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

I've heard great things about MGM, and Hornady 450BM ammo is really good. That will be a fantastic rifle. I think you'll be very pleased.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

I will do a full report on it when I run a few rounds through it


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm doing the same but I haven't decided on barrel diameter yet. Hope to order mine in a week or 2. Looking forward to your reports!


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

The barrel came via ups today. Can't say enough good things about match grade machine. This thing was packaged awesome and even came with its own case/gun sleeve. I may have went overboard with the 4 warne maxima rings but I wanted to make certain that vortex scope wasn't going anywhere. I will more than likely be purchasing a leupold vx-2 by next year. 
Barrel specs as followed:
24"
Full bull barrel
1-16" twist
Tapped for 6 hole scope base
Tapped for the shotgun forearm due to the bulkiness of the full bull barrel. 
Polished stainless steel. 

Will be breaking in the barrel Christmas Eve morning and report back.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Be sure to give us a range report!


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just out of curiosity why did you go with the full bull 1" barrel? The only reason I ask is because thats the last decision i have to make before ordering mine. Beautiful rifle by the way.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

I went with the full bull in hopes of keeping the recoil down. However the recoil of this gun is about the same as a 20gauge. So in reality I guess I chose the bull barrel as a personal preference and hopes that my wife will be able to shoot it without worrying about recoil.


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. I'm leaning towards the 7/8" for the weight of it. Right now I lug around a H&R ultra slug so I would like to lighten the load a bit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a full bull in 45-70 caliber that is set up as a smokeless muzzleloader. The extra weight tames the recoil down since I don't have a muzzlebrake on it.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what I was hoping for with the bull barrell


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

wise8706 said:


> That's what I was hoping for with the bull barrell


I went with the .810. Balance is good, no issue with recoil, shoots one ragged hole at 100 yards...truly a pleasure to carry and shoot.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't have a pic at 100yds but I would say 3 shots 2" groups with the 250grain ftx. Breaking in the barrel took a long time because u have to clean the barrel well every single shot for the first 15 shots. I felt that the gun shot better when it was dirty instead of being shiny clean.








This was at 207yds. Crosshairs dead center. Not holding over. The one far left was with a clean barrel. Second shot was 3" low good left to right. The 4 shots that are grouped pretty decent were shots 3,4,5,6 without cleaning the barrel at all. I didn't have much time today to get very picky on sighting it in so I will report back again when I have time to dial it in a little closer.

Not too bad for a straight walled cartridge but I will have it dialed in a lot better before next season. This was more of a break in session to break the barrel in.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

This pic shows the importance of knowing your rifle..i have a .338 mag that will put it's first shot a good 5 inches left of the poa from a clean barrel, then shoots well after that. I wonder how many deer are poorly hit because the shooter sighted in their gun, then cleaned it before hunting. May be best to always hunt with a fouled bore...


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any more targets to show? I'm thinking of the same weapon so I'm watching you're thread.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

For anyone who may be thinking about a 357 Maximum barrel for their break action firearm, here's a couple of 100 and 200 yard, 3 shot groups from David White. He uses a 24 1/2" barrel with a 1:20 twist (will NOT stabilize any bullet longer than most 160 grainers) since the slower twist gives him an improvement in velocity. He's getting just over 2700 FPS with a 140 gr FTX and an XTP. He refers to the 110 gr bullet (200 yard target) as his "Coyote Load" and drops a BB in the nose cavity to prevent disintegration at velocities over 3000 FPS. Oh, and he picked up an across the board average increase in velocity just by de-burring the flash holes. Pretty interesting stuff ...


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Any idea why Match Grade Machine went with a 1:16 twist on this barrel? I tried to contact someone at MGM today, but that person was not in the office to answer that question. Also, are these guns designed to be 300yd guns for whitetail like the Bohman Thumper and Ultimate Game Breaker? 

I've got a Savage 220 and if the performance of the MGM 450 Bushmaster isn't going to surpass it by a wide margin, the MGM 450 won't be an option...


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/552164/
Zone 3 rifle "build"

This is a thread I started when I first got the idea to put one together. I had the same question about the twist rate(post #39) but came to the conclusion that for what im making it for it would not bother me. As far as range I'm hoping to get comfortable at 200 or 250 yards. I'm sure the gun is capable of 250.....just hoping I am too.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

I will update this post when I actually have more time to spend with this gun the photo that I posted was more of a "break in" session for the barrel. Mgm gives complete instructions on how to properly break in the barrel. I'm not 100% sold on the optic that I have on here. Vortex diamondback 3-9x40. There may be a change in plans shortly and upgrade to a leupold vx-2 or vx-3.


----------

